# Smoant battlestar ticking



## Gersh (21/3/17)

Hi guys...so I recently got a battlestar and I noticed it "ticks" like a watch , not loud but you can hear it when you put the device very close to your ear. 

Was wondering if anyone else had noticed this and if it affects battery life maybe? It even ticks when the screen goes off (not fully powered off). 

I have read that it's reading the resistance of the coil but I'm thinking if it's that loud it should be drawing more current than usual isn't?


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/3/17)

It usually is the chip trying to check the resistance, if its carries on long after you have fired you may want to try rebuild, I find the ticking in mods that continue a while after you've fired is usually indicative of over tightening a leg or a mild short in the atty, so the resistance keeps changing alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (21/3/17)

Electronics + ticking = bomb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## gdigitel (21/3/17)

Tread cautiously. This may be the updated Cylon tracking mod. If you start experiencing hallucinations of a blonde girl with a red dress please advise everyone around you that the Cylons have returned and that world domination is immanent.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/3/17)

The ticking is fairly normal, some mods more noticeable than others, also some people can hear it better than others. Some chargers make similar noises. As already mentioned it's just the circuitry doings it's thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/3/17)

I have a few mods that make interesting noises...

My KBox Mini gives off a really high-pitched whine that only my wife seems to notice (yes read what you want into that  ), and my cuboid ticks every now and then. I've never had a problem with either and have used them plenty, so you should be okay, as the guys say, it's just the circuitry working.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (22/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> Tread cautiously. This may be the updated Cylon tracking mod. If you start experiencing hallucinations of a blonde girl with a red dress please advise everyone around you that the Cylons have returned and that world domination is immanent.



I need to buy a battlestar, perhaps Grace Park will appear to me...


----------



## zadiac (22/3/17)

Never had a mod that made noises. I read these things all over the internet and wonder why this has never happened to me...lol


----------



## 5lic3 (11/5/17)

haha... I have a Battlestar and its ticking too... Never noticed it until this thread... Mine has been going for quite a few months without any issues.


----------



## Wash (11/5/17)

I, too, have noticed a distinct watch-like ticking in one of my mods. The iStick60.

I just thought it was due to the built-in timer it needs to measure fire duration...

Kbox mini makes no such noises, though - even though I believe it also has a 10sec cut-out protection feature... (I may be mistaken, though...)


----------



## stevie g (11/5/17)

Pulse Width Modulation is what you are hearing. 

Quite normal if they don't insulate the components.


----------

